# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  "Trap-Door-Lover"

## SashaT

I finished reading The Phantom of the Opera and in the book a man called "The Persian" says that the phantom's name used to be "THE TRAP-DOOR-LOVER" in his language.  Later the book describes the two characters living in Arabia many years later. 
I was wondering if anyone out there would mind translating "THE TRAP-DOOR-LOVER" for me into Arabic.  If it wouldn't be trouble I would like to know the Arabic characters and how to pronounce them.

----------


## Prince of Persia

I'm Persian (IRANIAN) 
In Arabic , I don't know , but in Persian "Trap-door-lover" means something like this : "daame darvaazeye aashegh" 
:"aa" sounds like "u" in "up"  
Trap door lover=  * دام دروازه عاشق* 
We write Persian by Arabic alphabet , so , if you learn Arabic or Persian you'll be able to read and write another language but you can not understand it , because Persian and Arabic are two different languages .  
here's a link to learn Persian  http://www.easypersian.com 
it's free  ::  .

----------

贵站不错 友情连接吗？  铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载mp3铃声mp3铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载免费手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载铃声下载midi铃声波导手机铃声下载mp3手机铃声midi铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声特效铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载mp3手机铃声下载移动铃声下载mid铃声下载cdma手机铃声下载mid铃声nokia铃声下载搞笑铃声qq铃声原唱铃声下载诺基亚3100铃声下载和旋铃声nec手机铃声下载单音铃声手机铃声免费下载海尔手机铃声下载单音铃声下载tcl铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载彩信彩信相册彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信手机图片下载手机图片手机待机图片待机图片彩信动画移动彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载彩信铃声手机彩信图片qq彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载免费手机铃声三星手机铃声下载彩信免费彩信免费彩信下载彩信下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载彩信图片下载手机彩信下载彩信动画图片待机图片铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载彩信彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画移动彩信彩信铃声三星彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载手机彩信下载手机彩信图片免费手机彩信彩信图片下载

----------


## ST

was ist das? :-\

----------

